# prescription from spain???



## angel 79 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am having my ET at IVI Valencia on the 25th November.
The medication I need to take before the ET is Progynova & Cyclogest.
I have looked at buying this on line but it says that a prescription is required. Spain have sent through a word document outlining the medication i need and also the amount required with the clinic details on. Is this enough or do i need to go to my GP to get a UK prescription? 

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Angel,

You will need a prescription in order to get the drugs, you can either get a private one written by a UK GP or fertility clinic or get an original from your clinic in Spain. There is a thread on the IVF board all about 'cheap' drugs and where to source them http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

